# Hopper 3 and Samsung 4K TV



## winklle (Aug 28, 2020)

I'm stumped! We switched to the Hopper 3 system a year ago and since then our Samsung 4K TV which has a Joey connected to it constantly power cycles after the Joey comes out of sleep mode. It will cycle 5 to 20 times! We have turned off the anynet+, unplugged it for an hour to reboot, and it is not connected to wifi or internet of any sort. This only started after the Hopper installation. Previously we had a VIP722k with no issues. At this point we are uncertain if it is the television or the the Joey. Anyone have similar issues or any suggestions/ideas?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Is it really power cycling or is it just doing its HDMI/HDCP handshake? There's a difference between the screen going black and the power going off.

Samsung has made hundreds of 4K TVs. Could you be more specific about the TV model number?


----------



## winklle (Aug 28, 2020)

It truly power cycles. It turns off, the red light comes on and then the tv turns itself back on. It does this multiple times.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

well...could be power AC line voltage bouncing this time ?

Can you temporary connect H3 to the TV instead of Joey or just to other HDMI input ?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

winklle said:


> It truly power cycles. It turns off, the red light comes on and then the tv turns itself back on. It does this multiple times.


It sounds like you haven't fully disabled HDMI-CEC (Anynet+) on the Joey, the TV or both. When CEC is enabled on the Joey, it will send an on signal over the HDMI cable to the TV. If the TV isn't set up for CEC, it should ignore this command. It seems pretty clear that the TV is seeing a CEC on signal and acting on it... sort of.

You may think it unimportant, but knowing the TV model number can be helpful in diagnosing mysterious problems. Samsung had most of the serious CEC kinks worked out in by the time they introduced 4K TVs, but some still had issues. There may also be a firmware update for the TV that addresses this.


----------



## winklle (Aug 28, 2020)

Any directions or advice? We have checked Samsung site and it says no updates. Settings on TV say anynet+ is off. What else do we need to check?


----------



## winklle (Aug 28, 2020)

P Smith said:


> well...could be power AC line voltage bouncing this time ?
> 
> Can you temporary connect H3 to the TV instead of Joey or just to other HDMI input ?


We can try this evening.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

winklle said:


> Any directions or advice? We have checked Samsung site and it says no updates. Settings on TV say anynet+ is off. What else do we need to check?


1. Make sure Joey has CEC turned off (if that's an option). It appears that the TV isn't paying enough attention to its Anynet+ settings.
2. Share the TV model number with us.


----------



## winklle (Aug 28, 2020)

Model UN46C8000XFXZA


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

HDMI-CEC should be an option - just keep going down into Advanced.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Seems to me, J try to negotiate with TV [via HDCP] , getting something incompatible, then asking TV to re-negotiate, but TV reacting inadequately (bug?!) and instead of continue negotiating just rebooting &#8230;
Interesting fact: after some attempts, the TV OS boot and capable to finish negotiation! Counting that, I would point to the TV FW/settings.


----------



## winklle (Aug 28, 2020)

Thank you everyone!!!!! Turning off the HDMI-CEC on the Joey seems to have fixed the issue.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

It would be interesting to log HDCP/HDMI negotiation … if we could find such HDMI logger


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

winklle said:


> Thank you everyone!!!!! Turning off the HDMI-CEC on the Joey seems to have fixed the issue.


So turning off Anynet+ didn't disable CEC at all. Way to go Samsung!

I'm glad that you finally shared the model number as now we know that we're talking about a ten-year-old HDTV (1080p) with 9-1/2 year old firmware and not a 4K TV as the thread title declares. The more accurate the information you give, the better we can help.

It is unfortunate that HDMI doesn't require ongoing third-party compliance testing because Samsung was clearly very sloppy in their internal testing. As I understand it, once a manufacturer obtains HDMI certification for a class of product (i.e. TVs or Blu-ray players), they no longer have to submit to third-party testing for that class of product.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

P Smith said:


> It would be interesting to log HDCP/HDMI negotiation &#8230; if we could find such HDMI logger


This was a simple pass-fail test and the TV clearly failed the test. Seeing the underlying details really isn't going to help.


----------



## winklle (Aug 28, 2020)

harsh said:


> So turning off Anynet+ didn't disable CEC at all. Way to go Samsung!
> 
> I'm glad that you finally shared the model number as now we know that we're talking about a ten-year-old HDTV (1080p) with 9-1/2 year old firmware and not a 4K TV as the thread title declares. The more accurate the information you give, the better we can help.
> 
> It is unfortunate that HDMI doesn't require ongoing third-party compliance testing because Samsung was clearly very sloppy in their internal testing. As I understand it, once a manufacturer obtains HDMI certification for a class of product (i.e. TVs or Blu-ray players), they no longer have to submit to third-party testing for that class of product.


Sorry you're upset about the misinformation but I no longer have the box. I was going off the information from the salesman when we bought it. "4K, 3D, smart tv, WiFi capable....." I was simply looking for help.

I had disabled everything on the television, this fix required disabling something in the Dish Joey. Either way those who helped THANK YOU!


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

winklle said:


> Sorry you're upset about the misinformation but I no longer have the box. I was going off the information from the salesman when we bought it. "4K, 3D, smart tv, WiFi capable....." I was simply looking for help.
> 
> I had disabled everything on the television, this fix required disabling something in the Dish Joey. Either way those who helped THANK YOU!


The first Samsung 4K TV was only introduced 6 years ago.


----------

